# scallops?



## GaffShot (Oct 30, 2007)

Any reports for scallops in St. Joes Bay?


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

bump......im going tomorrow for two weeks .....anyone have any reports ?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Heard they were small and in shallow. They are in a lot of mini pockets. limit hard in day but can be done.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

defiantly not small but in pockets


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

last year was not an easy year and the official count was 21 per unit area (whatever thier unit area is...I think it's 600 square feet)

this year the St Joe count is 11

hope it's inaccurate or it will be another tough year...

makes it hard to keep the little ones interested


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

i saw the count was 79 per......


----------

